# People you may not have known was a mason



## stuntman98 (May 7, 2013)

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (May 7, 2013)

Jack Dempsey

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Bro. Vincent (May 11, 2013)

Eddie Murphy's brother comedian Charlie Murphy I believe is PHA.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## stuntman98 (May 11, 2013)

Dave Thomas Founder of Wendy's 

PM Prise of Walton #110
SW Sons of Light #77
Spain Military Consistory Orient of Europe
Grand Technician WFOT


----------



## tbcrisler (May 11, 2013)

He's kinda famous for being a Mason...


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## pecolaman (Jun 3, 2013)

Add Peer Emanuel Lewis (aka Webster) and brother Scotty Pipen 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## KO2134 (Jun 5, 2013)

Richard Pryor and Nathaniel Dwayne Hale aka Nate dogg


----------



## lsu4life4ever (Jun 5, 2013)

Dave Thomas and Jack Dempsey? That's legit. 


Humble Lodge No. 979 
Initiated on June 4th, 2013. 
Geaux Tigers! 
So Mote It Be!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jun 6, 2013)

lsu4life4ever said:


> Dave Thomas and Jack Dempsey? That's legit.
> 
> 
> Humble Lodge No. 979
> ...



"Thomas was a Freemason at Sol. D. Bayless Lodge No. 359 Fort Wayne, Indiana, and a member of the Shriners; he received the honorary 33rd degree in 1995"


----------



## widows son (Jun 8, 2013)

•Michael Richards (Kramer from Seinfeld)

• Phil Collins

• Sean Connery

• I've also heard that Richard Harrison (Old Man from Pawn Stars) is a mason, but I haven't seen anything credible to back it up.


----------

